# Seeking Info, Cool Columbia



## Balloontyre (Jun 22, 2016)

Happy Summer All
I'm seeking info, period images, literature. on this model. Bike looks to be black under house paint. 28" wood clad wheels with heavier spokes than typical,  rear is a Morrow hub the front not sure.
Guessing late teens - 20's 
Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2016)

What is the serial #? Good pic of badge? V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2016)

...some people want to hang it on the wall; some want to re-build it into a rider....


----------



## barracuda (Jun 22, 2016)

1920 catalog page, close relative to the military model:


----------



## Vincer (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice bike!

Vince


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 23, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> ...some people want to hang it on the wall; some want to re-build it into a rider....



Been a wall hanger for me, no intention of cleaning or otherwise still has hay stuck in the tires and spokes.

@Freqman1 , no numbers to see without scraping BB, so no luck there.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 23, 2016)

barracuda said:


> 1920 catalog page, close relative to the military model:



Thank you, ya close but different. Top frame tubes especially. Although I don't know if there was a small frame Columbia military model?


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 23, 2016)

Balloontyre said:


> Thank you, ya close but different. Top frame tubes especially. Although I don't know if there was a small frame Columbia military model?





there was a 20" frame option in addition to the 22" regular frame. Can we see a picture of the headbadge?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks Ken, good to know.  Any lit on a double bar frame with these flared fenders?


MrColumbia said:


> there was a 20" frame option in addition to the 22" regular frame. Can we see a picture of the headbadge?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 23, 2016)

Badged Walz Hardware CO, Saginaw MI.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm not convinced this was made by Pope/Westfield.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 23, 2016)

OK thank you. I was thinking Columbia with the chainring and frame joints, Excelsior had a similar bike, different construction though.  What makes you unconvinced?


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2016)

MrColumbia said:


> I'm not convinced this was made by Pope/Westfield.




I am.


----------



## chitown (Jun 23, 2016)

Balloontyre said:


> What makes you unconvinced?




I'm unconvinced as well. The feathered head tube joints stand out to me. I think Columbia had a more flush joint. The feathering of these joints reminds me of early teens machines which doesn't jive with the gear on the bike.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 23, 2016)

Some details.  
Does anyone know about the front hub?


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 24, 2016)

Balloontyre said:


> OK thank you. I was thinking Columbia with the chainring and frame joints, Excelsior had a similar bike, different construction though.  What makes you unconvinced?




Just a few details. The cross member that the rear fender is attached to is strait and every westfield built bike I have seen that is curved. The cranks on early 20's Westfields are rounded and polished and not like the one that has angles for lack of a better description. Don't get me wrong, I am not ruling out that it is a Westfield, just not sure. If a Westfield it should have the Columbia machined one piece front hub. I can't see in the pictures if it does.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks Ken, 
I asked Luckyfind to post a detail pic of fender bridge on his Columbia double bar military.
My memory recalls seeing straight fender bridge and chain stay on some Columbia bikes of the era. 

Good stuff learnin.


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2016)

Balloontyre said:


> Thanks Ken,
> I asked Luckyfind to post a detail pic of fender bridge on his Columbia double bar military.
> My memory recalls seeing straight fender bridge and chain stay on some Columbia bikes of the era.
> 
> Good stuff learnin.




I'll try to dig mine out and get some photos.   Catfish


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 24, 2016)

catfish said:


> I'll try to dig mine out and get some photos.   Catfish




That would be great. I am only going by typical Westfield construction and features. The Military model may indeed by different. Being that this was built for a hardware store and not Columbia badged may explain other differences.


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2016)

Here is my Columbia Military frame.


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2016)

Here is my 1914 -1915 Columbia / Pope Motobike.


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2016)

Here are both frames side by side. IMO your bike is 100% Columbia / Westfield built.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks Catfish good poop there with those bikes.  Is your double bar military issue , or "Military model" post WW1?


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2016)

Balloontyre said:


> Thanks Catfish good poop there with those bikes.  Is your double bar military issue , or "Military model" post WW1?




Thanks. Yes mine is a Military. Has the badge too. I just have it wrapped up for storage.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 24, 2016)

Super Catfish  (hey that could be a superhero) 


Chitown makes a good point with running gear.
I figured the bike is untouched original except for house paint obviously.   looking at clues to determine the age, The wheels I estimated 1920 at the earliest being clad, although I am not sure if clad was out earlier. The fenders can be as early as 1915-16 maybe frame too.



Not till the other day did I notice the heavy spokes. Still curious about the wheels and hub


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2016)

Balloontyre said:


> Super Catfish  (hey that could be a superhero)




Shhhhs. I don't want everyone to know my secret.....


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 27, 2016)

I double checked my 1922 motobike and the same construction features as well. I'm convinced it's a Westfield built. Thanks for sharing the pictures CATFISH.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 2, 2016)

1918 Columbia military fender bridge. 
Photo sent to me by Tomas (Luckyfind).
Thanks bud, I appreciate it.


----------



## luckyfind (Jul 2, 2016)

Here's another Columbia built machine 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

